# Rotwild P180 Carbon Sattelstütze neu 2010!



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

Biete bei Ebay eine neue noch nicht genutzte Sattelstütze von Rotwild an.
Modell P180 Carbon, 31,6 mm und 350 mm Länge. Modell 2010 im Zubehör noch nicht von Rotwild lieferbar.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230429353533&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

